# الاجازة المدرسية لست وقت ضائع لاولادك



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 يونيو 2010)

*سيدتي ان حديثنا عن الاجازة الصيفية قد يطول لأن الكثيرات مازلن يجهلن مفهوم هذه الاجازة في حياتنا فيحسبها البعض وقتا مهدورا لا قيمة له، فهو مجرد بقاء في البيت للراحة والنوم ومشاهدة التلفزيون ثم العبث هنا وهناك. وهذا ما يلقى على كاهل الاسرة اعباء اضافية قد تعجز عن التعامل معها فأولادنا طاقات هائلة وانشطة مختلفة وحركة مثمرة ومن السهل جدا استغلال هذه الطاقات بتعويدهم على المشاركة الفعلية في الاعمال المنزلية بشرط تناسبها مع اعمارهم وجنسهم ورغبات كل واحد منهم فالابناء من الجنسين في سن التعلم والتجديد والابتكار وعلينا ان نشعرهم بقيمة انفسهم اولا ثم بقيمة الوقت ليدركوا ان كل دقيقة في حياتهم لها ثمنها ونتائجها في تكوين شخصيتهم.
والاجازة بكل الوسائل المتاحة الاسرية منها والاجتماعية مساحة واسعة لاثراء شخصياتهم بحب العمل والمشاركة وتعويدهم على البحث عن السعادة فيما يعملونه ويقدمونه من مشاركات واعمال ذات قيمة لهم ولمجتمعهم. وهناك مجالات كثيرة يمكن للطفل المشاركة فيها داخل بيته وبين اسرته من دون التعرض لاخطار الطريق ومن فيها. ومثال بسيط على ذلك: اعمال البستنة مثلا كأن يعهد اليه العناية بالحديقة المنزلية طوال فترة الاجازة أو تعليمه الرسم او الصباغة البسيطة جدا او اعادة ترتيب البيت وتغيير الديكور بمساعدتك وتحت اشرافك سيدتي ثم راقبي ما سيقوم به من التعديلات والاضافات، انها مثلا فرصة حقيقية للتقارب الفكري والحوار. فأنت بمراقبة تصرفاتهم وتوجيههم لكل ما هو نافع ومفيد ومن ثم تعويدهم على التعامل مع الحياة بثقة وثبات واطمئنان. وسيسهل عليك سيدتي معرفة مشكلة او معاناة اي واحد منهم ذكرا كان ام انثى فالوقت الطويل والعمل المشترك كفيل بتقصير المسافات النفسية والفكرية بين الام واولادها، "لا تفوتك فرصة المكافئات لكل واحد منهم على قدر ما بذله من مجهود وتعاون في سبيل اسعاد ومساعدة اسرته وستشعرين بسعادة لا توصف تبدد ما كنت تشعرين به من خوف وقلق ازاء الاجازة الصيفية وستنعمين معهم بالوقت الثمين إذ التلاقي والمرح واكتشاف الحياة. هذا على المستوى الحركي الابداعي اما على المستوى الفكري والثقافي فعليك تعويدهم على حب القراءة وساعديهم في اختيار ما يقرأونه وحببي اليهم البحث والثقافة ولكن عليك اولا ان تحملي معهم الكتاب وتناقشي معهم الافكار، وخصوصا اذا كان الابناء في سن المراهقة فهي فرصتك لمعرفة قضاياهم ومعاناتهم من خلال ما يختارونه من القرارات فهم في المرحلة الحاسمة من حياتهم. تفهمي اولادك واصبري على ضجيجهم وليكن مسارهم نحو الخير والخلق القويم مضيئا بنصحك وارشادك. وانت سيدي الاب اراك تضحك في سرك فقد حملت الأم كل المسئولية ووقفت موقف المتفرج. ابدا ان دورك كبير وكبير جدا فهل حاولت ايها الاب الدخول إلى اعماق ولدك المغلقة؟ هل حاولت التعرف على اصدقائه؟ لتعرف أي نوع من الناس يصاحب ابنك؟ هل فكرت في معرفة ما يعانيه من هموم أم أنك تركته يتعثر في مسيره ويضل طريقه مع مجموعة ضالة من الأصدقاء؟

إن إجازة الصيف تفتح لك ذراعيها وتمنحك الوقت لتتعرف على أولادك وقضاياهم فاغتنم فرصة التقارب هذه وكن لهم صديقا حميما... رافقهم في بعض نزهاتهم لتعرف بعضا من ميولهم ورغباتهم، ولكن قبل هذا وذاك هل فكرت طوال العام الدراسي في التوفير من مصاريف الكماليات بالتعاون والتشاور مع شريكة حياتك لتتمكن من تنظيم بعض الفسح والنزهات الداخلية ولتلبية رغبات الأنباء في الإجازة فإن كنت لا تملك الكثير فإنهم يقنعون بالقليل.
وتلعب الأنشطة الصيفية دورا بارزا مهما في تلبية حاجات الأبناء الرياضية والثقافية والاجتماعية وتفتح أمامهم مجالات واسعة لاكتساب المهارات والخبرات وبالتالي التمتع بروح الصداقة والتعارف والأخوة بشرط ألا يغيب دور الوالدين. 
​*


----------



## النهيسى (12 يونيو 2010)

موضوع مهم جداا ورااائع

شكــــــراا​


----------



## روزي86 (12 يونيو 2010)

موضوع جميل اوي يا راجعة
تسلم ايدك


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يونيو 2010)

موضوع جميل 
شكرا على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## آرثر (14 يونيو 2010)

انـا عن نفسي اعتبرها اجازة للعب


----------



## zama (14 يونيو 2010)

لالالالالالا الحمد لله الأب سلبى و الأم فى دنيا تانية و الأبن فى المرييييييخ بياكل بطييييييخ .. 

الأبااااء أستسلموا للفجوة الزمنية اللى بين الأجيااااااااال لغاية ما وصلت لفترات تحتسب بالسنة الضوئية ..

بجد لولا الأبن بينمى نفسه أعتماداً على قدرااااته و فكره و مهاراته بدافع منه للتحسن و التطور فى شخصيته لكااااااان أنطبق على الأبن وصف " الأبله " ..

بعض مناقشااااااات الأباء ينطبق عليها وصف (( الداخل مفقود و الخارج مهدود )) الأبن بيخرج مصدع و بيفقد أعصااابه  ..

منااااقشاااات سطحية ونصائح أولية يدركها الساذج حاجة تنرفز ..

يا أ / *راجعة* ، المقالة دى ممتازة ، لكنها مثالية تقترب للخياااااااااال من نااااااحية دور الأباااااااء عن تجربة صدقينى ..

أشكرك ..


----------



## kalimooo (14 يونيو 2010)




----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 يونيو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع مهم جداا ورااائع
> 
> شكــــــراا​



*مرسي علي مشاركتك الجميلة استاذنا
​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> موضوع جميل اوي يا راجعة
> تسلم ايدك



*مرسي يا روزي
نورتيني يا جميلة​*


----------



## بنت الفادى (15 يونيو 2010)

كلامك جميل قوى يا راجعه ليسوع
بس فين الامهات والاباء اللى يسمعو وينفذو الكلام دا
اقولك ايه اللى بيحصل
الولد بمجرد ما بيخلص امتحانات بيكون مكانه الشارع
بيلعب مع اصحابه مش بيدخل البيت غير علشان عايز ياكل او ينام
وبمجرد ما يسمع عن رحله سواء كانت تابعه لكنيسه او اى مكان يروح يجرى على ماما يتحايل عليها علشان تطلعه وهى تقوله لالا يابابا اخاف عليك
ال يعنى وهو فى الشارع امان لكن لما بيروح يزور دير او مكان تانى تخاف عليه
مفيش حد بيعمل اللى بتقولى عليه دا
ودا اللى بيخلى اولادنا وبناتنا يدورو على حد تانى يتكلمو ويحكو معاه
مشمهم مين المهم انو بيسمعهم
والخوف ان اولادنا يقعو فى ايد ناس متعرفش حاجه وتنبهم وترشدهم غلط
ياريت فعلا نحاول نتكلم مع اولادنا
الولاد فعلا مابيصدقو يلاقو حد يتكلمو معاه يثقو فيه​


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا يا راجعه للموضوع المفيد 

ربنا يبارك حياتك
*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 يونيو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل
> شكرا على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*مرسي علي المرور الرائع يا كوكو 

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 يونيو 2010)

آرثر قال:


> انـا عن نفسي اعتبرها اجازة للعب



*خسارة يا ارثر 
الوقت لازم يكون لة افادة وميضعش هدر 
اكيد لازم تلعب يا جميل بس حط في اعتبارك انك تتعلم اشياء جديدة وتستفيد من وقتك وتنسقة 
زي مثلا جزء قراءة 
نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 يونيو 2010)

*زاما 
اولا سعيدة بمشاركتك 

ثانيا بحيك علي صراحتك في كلامك 
شوف يا سيدي اولا لما يبقي الكلام علي شاب بسنك يبقي اكيد بنتكلم علي حد مفاهيمة للحياة اكبر وعقلة انضج من الكلام علي الاطفال 
يعني انت اكيد عارف ان الحياة فيها ضغوط كثيرة ومشاغل بتاخد الاباء فغصب عنهم اكيد لو انشغلو او مكنش عندهم وقت للمناقشة مع ابنائهم 
ولكن ممكن جدا تفتح انت الحوار والمناقشة والكلام معهم في اللي انت راغب تتكلم فية
طبعا انت عارف يا مانو ان مفيش حد  الاب والام يتمنو انه يبقي احسن وافضل منهم غير ابنهم
بجد بجد مش هتعرف اد اية يحبوك ويتمنوا انك تبقي عظيم في كل شيء الا لما تتجوز وتنجب اطفال 
فرحانة بمشاركتك يا باشا​*


----------



## zama (20 يونيو 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *زاما
> اولا سعيدة بمشاركتك
> 
> ثانيا بحيك علي صراحتك في كلامك
> ...



لييييييه دائماً بنلتمس الأعذار للأباء بأخطائهم ؟؟

خلاص يبئى بردو نلتمس الأعذار للأبناء لأننا مش مبرمجين ع الصح على طول معرضين لشباك الخطأ بردو ..



> *بجد بجد مش هتعرف اد اية يحبوك ويتمنوا انك تبقي عظيم في كل شيء الا لما تتجوز وتنجب اطفال *



فاقد الشئ لا يعطيه ..

أزاى أحب أولادى و أنا معرفش أنا أتحبيت أزاااااااااى ؟؟ :t9::t9:

بجد مع الرؤية اللى شوفتها دى ، الحياة كويسة بمفردى ع الأقل مسئوليتى فحسب ..


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 يونيو 2010)

*كليمو 

مرسي علي مشاركتك بالتصميم الجميل دة 

يعطيك العافية​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 يونيو 2010)

بنت الفادى قال:


> كلامك جميل قوى يا راجعه ليسوع
> بس فين الامهات والاباء اللى يسمعو وينفذو الكلام دا
> اقولك ايه اللى بيحصل
> الولد بمجرد ما بيخلص امتحانات بيكون مكانه الشارع
> ...


*كلام حضرتك سليم وسعيدة جدا بمشاركتك 

بس بجد لازم من تغير لحياتنا دي 

اصلها شيء خطير جدا لو اولادنا ميلقوش منا فرصة نتكلم معاهم فيها  ونشوف جواهم اية ونفهمهم 
لان زي ما حضرتك قولتي الخوف يقعوا في ايد حد تاني يكون مش كويس يبني اشياء خاطئة في عقولهم 

نورتيني حضرتك بالمشاركة الجميلة​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 يونيو 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> *شكرا يا راجعه للموضوع المفيد
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> *​



*مرسي خالص يا مينا

نورت التوبيك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 يونيو 2010)

> *فاقد الشئ لا يعطيه ..
> 
> أزاى أحب أولادى و أنا معرفش أنا أتحبيت أزاااااااااى ؟؟
> 
> بجد مع الرؤية اللى شوفتها دى ، الحياة كويسة بمفردى ع الأقل مسئوليتى فحسب *


*العزيز  زاما 

لو الامور مكنتش عاجباك وشايف اخطاء في العلاقات الاباء مع الابناء في عصرك وانت بمرحلة انك انت الابن في  امكانك تخلي اللي جاي اعظم واصح واجمل في تعاملك مع اولادك مستقبلا لما تبقي انت الاب 

وجميل اننا نتعلم من اخطاء اللي فات ونصنع احنا بايدينا الاصح مش نقول لاء بلاش منها خالص 

مينا 
انت منور الموضوع بمشاركاتك بجد

بستغرب مشاركاتك وبفرح بيها ​*


----------



## zama (26 يونيو 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *العزيز  زاما
> 
> لو الامور مكنتش عاجباك وشايف اخطاء في العلاقات الاباء مع الابناء في عصرك وانت بمرحلة انك انت الابن في  امكانك تخلي اللي جاي اعظم واصح واجمل في تعاملك مع اولادك مستقبلا لما تبقي انت الاب
> 
> ...



هقول لحضرتك على حاجة ، مش كل الحاجات اللى تنفع تتغير ..

ربما أنا بتكلم كدا لكونى أنسان غير مؤهل للتعديل أو غير كفء لدور المصلح..

لكن أنا هقول اللى عليا قبل اللى لى ..

أنا لو كنت شايف إن تقصير الأب و الأم فى الماديات مكنتش أتكلمت ، دى حاجات سهلة تتعدل ..

لكن هما مقصروش معايا فى الجزئية دى ..

قصروا فى جزئية أهم (( *النفسيات و المعنويات* )) ..

بوصف الجزئية دى بالأهم لكونها متعلقة بالوقت و مراحل عمرية مش هترجع تانى ..

دى تتعدل أزاى بئى بعد فوات الأوان ؟؟ !!

يعنى الدلع و التدليل للطفل أسهل بكتير من أستخدامه مع واحد سنه كبر   ع الجزئية دى ..

فى حاجات فى الجانب النفسى لما بيتفقد ، خلاص يـُفضل تتناساها و مش هتقدر لا تنساها ولا تعوضها ..

نتيجة فقد الجانب النفسى دا ، العنف ..

أنا بتجنب  أى موقف فيه لقاء أبن بـ باباه أو ماماته ..

---------------------------------------

أنا كنت قريت كتاب أسمه (( *تعليم الأطفال *)) لـ ألفريد آدلر ..

ترجمة / عادل نجيب بشرى ..

ألفريد تلميذ من تلاميذ فرويد ..

ألفريد أسس مدرسة علم نفس الفرد ..

الكتاب دا عظيم جداً أنا أستفدت منه ، ياريت حضرتك تقريه ..

لو قدرت أنزلكم منه هنا ، هعمل كدا ..

نفسية الأبن " كيانه ، مشاعره " *=* المظهر الخارجى الأبن " اللبس و مستوى المعيشة و غيره " ..

---------------------------------------------------

أسف ع الأسترسال ..

عموماً أشكرك ..


----------



## حبيب يسوع (26 يونيو 2010)

لا بد من وضع برنامج للاستفادة من الاجازة


----------

